# Deuxième entrevue chez apple, conseil ?



## frankladen (25 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai participer hier à un "séminaire d'embauche" pour un emploie au apple store, et j'ai dû bien paraître car j'ai été sélectionné pour passer à la prochaine étape, c'est à dire une entrevue individuelle  .

Quelqu'un s'est-t-il déjà rendue à ce stade du processus d'embauche ? A quoi dois-je m'attendre ?


----------



## Nephou (25 Août 2011)

Si j&#8217;en crois les précédents retour du même genre ; à rien si tu en parles sur des forums


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Août 2011)

N'oublie pas non plus de faire attention à ton orthographe ... ça ne peut pas faire du mal !


----------



## subsole (25 Août 2011)

frankladen a dit:


> Quelqu'un s'est-t-il déjà rendue à ce stade du processus d'embauche ? A quoi dois-je m'attendre ?



Comme d'habitude, faut coucher avec un Mac(que)


----------



## iMacounet (25 Août 2011)

Fais gaffe, tu es espionné.


----------



## aCLR (28 Août 2011)

J'aurais plutôt tendance à dire _seconde entrevue chez Apple_ bien que l'académie française admette qu'on puisse dire deuxième alors qu'il n'y a pas encore eu de troisième&#8230;


----------



## Emc1990 (22 Mai 2012)

Y es tu aller en costume?


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Mai 2012)

Vas-y à poil.

Ca montrera que tu es volontaire.


----------



## ergu (22 Mai 2012)

Emc1990 a dit:


> Y es tu aller en costume?



Un costard et un CV sans faute d'orthographe, ça aide - ça peut aider.
J'dis ça...


----------



## flotow (22 Mai 2012)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Vas-y à poil.
> 
> Ca montrera que tu es volontaire.


J'ai bon pour la tenue ?


----------



## Emc1990 (23 Mai 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Un costard et un CV sans faute d'orthographe, ça aide - ça peut aider.
> J'dis ça...


Oui désolé pour la faute je fais attention habituellement mais hier soir j'étais en recherche d'infos dans l'urgence


----------



## Powerdom (23 Mai 2012)

La faute ? Les fautes !


----------



## Emc1990 (24 Mai 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> La faute ? Les fautes !



Les quels?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mai 2012)

Emc1990 a dit:


> Les quels?


 ... T'es tombé dans le piège là ! ...

ps : on écrit "lesquelles" ...


----------



## flotow (24 Mai 2012)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... T'es tombé dans le piège là ! ...
> 
> ps : on écrit "lesquelles" ...


Koi ?


----------



## Powerdom (25 Mai 2012)

frankladen a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai participer hier à un "séminaire d'embauche" pour un emploie au apple store, et j'ai dû bien paraître car j'ai été sélectionné pour passer à la prochaine étape, c'est à dire une entrevue individuelle  .
> 
> Quelqu'un s'est-t-il déjà rendue à ce stade du processus d'embauche ? A quoi dois-je m'attendre ?



J'ai participé hier à un séminaire d'embauche pour un emploi à l'Apple store et j'ai "dû bien paraître" car j'ai été sélectionné pour passer à la prochaine étape, c'est à dire une entrevue individuelle. 
Quelqu'un s'est-il déjà rendu à ce stade du processus d'embauche ? À quoi dois-je m'attendre ?

Ne pas dire au Apple store mais à l'Apple store. 
Après une virgule, on ne met pas et. Ou si on utilise et on ne place pas de virgule. 
J'ai dû bien paraître n'est pas correct. 


Et sinon vous en êtes où ?


----------



## ergu (26 Mai 2012)

frankladen a dit:


> Quelqu'un s'est-t-il déjà rendu ?



La garde meurt mais ne se rend pas !


----------



## Romuald (29 Mai 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Et sinon vous en êtes où ?



Il faut dire : Et sinon où en êtes vous ?


----------



## alèm (29 Mai 2012)

finalement, je ne vais pas aller bosser dans un Apple Store, tous mes fans se jetteraient sur moi&#8230; :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Mai 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Il faut dire : Et sinon où en êtes vous ?



Ce peut se traduire par "On Ferme" je crois...


----------



## wip (29 Mai 2012)

alèm a dit:


> finalement, je ne vais pas aller bosser dans un Apple Store, tous mes fans se jetteraient sur moi&#8230; :love:


C'est vrai que ca ferait plutot réunion d'anciens combattants


----------



## JustTheWay (30 Mai 2012)

A ta place j'irai avec un t-shirt "i love windows"

Juste pour le fun.


----------



## House M.D. (8 Juillet 2012)

Ou avec un Galaxy S3...


----------

